# How to adjust/remove links from S/EL bracelet



## rrohani (Nov 2, 2006)

I just bought a used TAG S/EL. I need to remove a couple links from the bracelet but the links do not have any holes with rods that can be removed so that the links can come off. Does anyone know how the links can be removed? I showed it to 2 jewelers and they looked at it like they have never seen this kind of strap before and said it can't be done!!!

Also, does anyone have the manual for this wtach or knows where I can get it on the web? I tried the Tag Heuer web site but it looks like they don't have any manuals. Also a google search yielded no useful results.

Thanks.


----------



## jcfguima (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi,
I have the Tag Link which I think has the same bracelet. Yes it can be sized. I have tried it myself and ended up having to go to the Authorized Dealer to have it fixed cause I didn't have the proper tools. What I could observe is that the end pin near the lock is removed. Then the links kind of fall apart and there are inner screw pins that need to be removed. So the jeweller separates each link, removes the screw pins , sizes , assembles it back and fixes everything with the end link.

But I would reccomend going to your local Tag AD.

Good Luck


----------



## dmr33 (Sep 12, 2006)

Greetings...... You have the TAG Heuer S/el 1/100 Quartz Chronograph. The S/el Series preceded the current Link series. The bracelet design IS different. You will need to visit an AD or find someone with the tool made specifically for this bracelet. I have one and have seen them for sale on eBay once or twice a year.

Personally, I'd say take it to the AD... They shouldn't charge you to do it if you don't mention you bought on eBAY. (I'm assuming you did)

Re: Manual.... It's a tough one to find, but I have an original 1/100 second manual in EXCELLENT Condition. Don't know if they'll let us do a direct sale here or if I have to post it in the sale area. Let me know if you are interested. 

It's a pretty complicated watch and most features can only be utilized if you have a manual. Also an attractive watch. I had one in my collection years back. 

BTW: Did you buy this on eBay from wristwatchtrader? I recognize his picture style? 

Please let me know if you have any other questions and/or how I may help
you.

Best regards,

David


----------



## thirsty (Nov 11, 2006)

The pins are press-fitted. Too difficult to remove and put together without the correct tools. Even the Tag dealers do a sloppy job. Try to use the adjustments on the clasp first if you can.


----------



## wkitchenoh (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks for this input. This was about all I could find on the web concerning this pesky issue of the TAG links. I work on all my watches and so would like to do the adjustment myself. I have been unable to find anything about the special tool. I'm assuming its some kind of crimping pliers? Did you find yours on eBay? How trickey is the process if you've got the right equipment?

Thanks for your help!

Bill



dmr33 said:


> Greetings...... You have the TAG Heuer S/el 1/100 Quartz Chronograph. The S/el Series preceded the current Link series. The bracelet design IS different. You will need to visit an AD or find someone with the tool made specifically for this bracelet. I have one and have seen them for sale on eBay once or twice a year.
> 
> Personally, I'd say take it to the AD... They shouldn't charge you to do it if you don't mention you bought on eBAY. (I'm assuming you did)
> 
> ...


----------



## TexTag (Nov 14, 2008)

Hello,
I just got an S/el and need to have a link removed. Being a "do-it-your-selfer" I was determined to figure this out or make my own link removal tool. I got on-line for info. I looked at some ads on ebay for clues. In one of the ads it said "the two halves of the link snap together tightly". This was the info I needed, for now I understood the link system. No special tools are needed. 
Here is how its done. First remove one end of the clasp (this is much easier on the adjustment side - just depress the pin and remove). Now you can separate the two halves of the first link (actually this is a half-link). Simply grab each half and pull. You may have to do some twisting - do it carefully so that you don't bend the pin. You may have to do some prying - if so, you can use a thin piece of plastic so you don't scratch the link and only pry along the pin so that you don't bend it. Once removed, you can now remove the first full link. Remove it in the same way. Now replace the end half-link and re-attach the clasp. Removing a link from the other side is a little more difficult. The clasp lock is held on with a long pin (slot on one end and screw on the other. One must be held in place while you turn the other. You may need another pair of hands to help you. 
If you feel uncomfortable about any of the above, take it to any jeweler - a Tag AD is not necessary. Even a beginning jeweler can remove a link if they understand how they are put together. Simply tell them the link is composed of a right and left half that snap together and they will then see and understand what they need to do.


----------



## jwish (Aug 15, 2007)

I just stumbled upon this old thread trying to fix the band on my wife's old S/EL (she's been wearing it everyday for the last 13 years). Her band has become very loose and one link in particular pops open constantly causing the watch to fall off. Is there any way to tighten the way the pin locks in to the other piece of the link? Thanks for your help.


----------



## tagexchange (Oct 12, 2008)

This is a very common problem with the old sel bracelets, they become loose and eventually fall apart. There is no way to tighten them, my best advise is to use a small amount of loctite on the pin and push it back together, this will work for a while. Otherwise you will need a new bracelet which will probably cost more than the watch is worth


----------



## kutter (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Greatly appreciated.

Jeff


----------



## sdiver68 (Aug 6, 2010)

Perfect TexTag, thanks!


----------



## claybaby (Jun 29, 2013)

HI TEXTAG,,would you please make a video of how to take the SEL links off and post on youtube if you can;t post one here,,would be so much easier to see it done,,,like they say a picture is worth a thousand words,,,lol.lol..thanks so much for the info...


----------



## smshirk_7301 (2 mo ago)

TexTag said:


> Hello, I just got an S/el and need to have a link removed. Being a "do-it-your-selfer" I was determined to figure this out or make my own link removal tool. I got on-line for info. I looked at some ads on ebay for clues. In one of the ads it said "the two halves of the link snap together tightly". This was the info I needed, for now I understood the link system. No special tools are needed. Here is how its done. First remove one end of the clasp (this is much easier on the adjustment side - just depress the pin and remove). Now you can separate the two halves of the first link (actually this is a half-link). Simply grab each half and pull. You may have to do some twisting - do it carefully so that you don't bend the pin. You may have to do some prying - if so, you can use a thin piece of plastic so you don't scratch the link and only pry along the pin so that you don't bend it. Once removed, you can now remove the first full link. Remove it in the same way. Now replace the end half-link and re-attach the clasp. Removing a link from the other side is a little more difficult. The clasp lock is held on with a long pin (slot on one end and screw on the other. One must be held in place while you turn the other. You may need another pair of hands to help you. If you feel uncomfortable about any of the above, take it to any jeweler - a Tag AD is not necessary. Even a beginning jeweler can remove a link if they understand how they are put together. Simply tell them the link is composed of a right and left half that snap together and they will then see and understand what they need to do.


 Thank you thank you thank you. All the responses that said take it to the AD I knew were incorrect. Your explanation is spot on. Once I read your post I removed a link in 3 minutes!!!!!!


----------



## jamesbiz (Sep 11, 2010)

smshirk_7301 said:


> Thank you thank you thank you. All the responses that said take it to the AD I knew were incorrect. Your explanation is spot on. Once I read your post I removed a link in 3 minutes!!!!!!


ugh, yeah. No. It is not as easy as they are making it out to be. I size these bracelets all the time. I have a special tool from tag heuer. and even that doesn't always work. I've had to make my own with various sizes. If your link comes off with just your fingers, that is an old loose link, or it wasn't tightened well from factory . And "any other jeweler" has no clue what they are doing with these either. I've had to repair many bracelet destroyed by " any other jeweler".


----------

